# Hello from Germany!



## Punkti (Mar 9, 2013)

And again a newbie 

My name is Katharina, I'm 23 years old and live in Northrhine-Westphalia, Germany. I'm working in the office of a machine building company and studying animal physical theraphy for horses and dogs at the weekends. 
With the age of five I was infected with the horse-love virus  Nine years ago I found my once-in-a-lifetime horse, a six years old thouroughbred-hannoverian-gelding called "Pünktchen". I trained him in eventing and we started CIC* together  He's a very friendly and ambitiously horse and gives always more than 100% to please. Tomorrow is his 15th birthday - I enjoy every day with him 


So.. I don't know what else I can tell you... Any questions? 

Pls kindly excuse my english - it's not perfect, but I'm trying 


Best regards,
Katharina


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Katharina, So nice to meet you 
Your English is fine 
Your horse sounds lovely 
would love to see some pictures of "Pünktchen"

What color is he and how tall is he


----------



## Punkti (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for your friendly welcome  

He is about 16.1 hands (if my unit converter works right) and he is chestnut (or is it sorrel? I dont't really know the difference between the two colours)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Your english is very good.
-edit- and your horse is lovely!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*BEAUTIFULL*

How far away from Ulm are you?

I am going there in July, to visit my husbands relatives.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome! Beautiful horse and great shots!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Your horse is gorgeous! Chestnut and sorrel are genetically the same.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum
Ist ein nettes Forum hier, und alle lieben Fotos
Puenktchen is a chestnut. Sorrel is used in QH/Paint/Appy only

If you need any help with horse-english, PM me;-)


----------



## Punkti (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the friendly welcome 


Taffy Clayton, from Münster (where I live) to Ulm it's about 600 km - far away for german circumstances.  

Deserthorsewoman, you speak quite good german  Did you live in Germany? 
Thanks for your offer - I think I will need it


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I am German;-)
Came to the US little over a year ago, finally, after keeping hubby in Europe for, as I know now, way too long.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, und wilkommen!

Ich lerne Deutsch in der Schule  Ich wohne in Australia (NSW) 

Wir haben Menschen aus der ganzen Welt jetzt hier!


----------

